# SUSE 9.3 und Dell 2405FPW Monitor



## bimon (26. Juli 2005)

Ein freundliches "Hallo!" an alle von einem Neuling in jeglicher (Linux)-Beziehung.

Normalerweise werfe ich nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn, aber das mir bei Linux derart viel an Wissen abverlangt wird um einfach die native analoge Auflösung (1920 x 1200 / 60Hz) meines Dell 2405 einzustellen hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Mit SAX2 habe ich glaube ich alles erdenkliche versucht - aber ohne Erfolg. Zuerst natürlich einmal versucht die Auflösung zu finden - gibt es aber leider nicht in VESA o. LCD (1920 x 1200 / 60 Hz). Dann alle Werte des Monitors manuell eingegeben, die Vertikal/Horizontal-Hz, Bildschirmgröße etc - was mir aber immer noch keine 1920 x 1200 / 60 Hz bringt.

Exakt die 60 Hz braucht der Monitor und die sind auch  vorgeschrieben - bei allen versuchen mit anderen Hz-Zahlen bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.

So nun stehe ich da und fahre SUSE 9.3 derzeit mit herunterskalierten 1600 x 1200 / 60 Hz was natürlich nicht Sinn der Sache ist.

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen was ich noch probieren könnte.

Ach ja, als GrKa werkelt eine Matrox G400 im Compi, die auch korrekt erkannt und installiert wurde.

Gruss & Danke,

Bimon


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. August 2005)

Poste bitte mal die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf Vielleicht kann man da was finden. Hatte ähnliches Problem mit dem DualHead-Modus. Habs aber dann unter Ubuntu mit der änderung des Configfiles hingebracht.

Grüsse
Witti


----------

